# Auction 1 for psych and Atomant



## turbobusa (Jun 5, 2015)

25 norma test E    
20ml trestolone     
2 tren A... added
100 t-3 tabs and 100 clen  
1cialis added
1viagra added
1 clen added
2 ipamorelin 5000 mcg added
1 acvr2b(ace331)added
1follistatin344 1000mcg added
5 EQ
3 elite fts shirts
2 test cyps
$150 psl 
auction ends the 18th  1159pm est.
good luck and thanks to all donors.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 5, 2015)

What does bidding start at?  And can a vendor rep bid even though the vendor donated products?


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 5, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> What does bidding start at?  And can a vendor rep bid even though the vendor donated products?



Hell yes and I'll start the bidding at $100


----------



## greggy (Jun 5, 2015)

$150


----------



## custom creation (Jun 6, 2015)

$160 brother!


----------



## JJ (Jun 6, 2015)

$170!


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jun 6, 2015)

$190


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 6, 2015)

$200

It would be fun showing up at the company I represent with a credit from this donation!  lol


----------



## Manticore (Jun 6, 2015)

220 brothers.  Good looking auction.


----------



## JJ (Jun 7, 2015)

I'll go 230.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 10, 2015)

$250


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 10, 2015)

$260


----------



## Manticore (Jun 10, 2015)

270


----------



## JJ (Jun 10, 2015)

I HATE YOU GUYS

just kidding. I need to check on funds quick... I'll be back!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 11, 2015)

Just checking but you guys did get my 4 vials of tren a? It's just there is only 1 vial listed for both auctions. I know Psych is doing a tren run soon so perhaps he is using the 3 other vials himself? If so you will definitely love that brand


----------



## psych (Jun 11, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Just checking but you guys did get my 4 vials of tren a? It's just there is only 1 vial listed for both auctions. I know Psych is doing a tren run soon so perhaps he is using the 3 other vials himself? If so you will definitely love that brand



I fuckin wish!!!!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 11, 2015)

psych said:


> I fuckin wish!!!!



I was told it had been received but not by that mod. Perhaps there has been an error listing them. I hope you guys received. I have the tracking number on a receipt somewhere but haven't checked.


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 11, 2015)

psych said:


> I fuckin wish!!!!



If they have been forgotten about you should add them to your tren cycle as I know you will love them


----------



## TLopez (Jun 11, 2015)

300


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 11, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> I was told it had been received but not by that mod. Perhaps there has been an error listing them. I hope you guys received. I have the tracking number on a receipt somewhere but haven't checked.



I'll check into it for you Elvia.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 11, 2015)

Sigh...I have to fold.  Too rich for my blood right now.


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 11, 2015)

Elvia1023 said:


> Just checking but you guys did get my 4 vials of tren a? It's just there is only 1 vial listed for both auctions. I know Psych is doing a tren run soon so perhaps he is using the 3 other vials himself? If so you will definitely love that brand



Man that must be my fault . i'll change the listing. Sorry elvia.
Been a bit busy. thought that sounded odd 1 bottle tren ace though that would have been too.  By the way this side over here said your flight landed very quickly.. thx   T..


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 11, 2015)

thanks to elvia we have 2 tren ace on each auction list.
These are some really nice lists...   T


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 11, 2015)

-T- said:


> 300



Something about you doesn't add up. Your profile and your little stats here don't match up. It doesn't make sense....


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 11, 2015)

If his last activity was 10-26-06 how did he place a bid??


----------



## Manticore (Jun 11, 2015)

His screen name is -T- but when you click the link for it, the link takes you to the screen name for someone named T400.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Manticore said:


> His screen name is -T- but when you click the link for it, the link takes you to the screen name for someone named T400.


Yep, it seems fishy to me, I may stay out of this auction now.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Something about you doesn't add up. Your profile and your little stats here don't match up. It doesn't make sense....







Phoenixk2 said:


> If his last activity was 10-26-06 how did he place a bid??







Manticore said:


> His screen name is -T- but when you click the link for it, the link takes you to the screen name for someone named T400.







Phoenixk2 said:


> Yep, it seems fishy to me, I may stay out of this auction now.




Ya'll are all looking at the wrong profile I just went through and read all his posts he joined in January and has had interaction in quite a few threads.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Something about you doesn't add up. Your profile and your little stats here don't match up. It doesn't make sense....







Phoenixk2 said:


> If his last activity was 10-26-06 how did he place a bid??







Manticore said:


> His screen name is -T- but when you click the link for it, the link takes you to the screen name for someone named T400.







Phoenixk2 said:


> Yep, it seems fishy to me, I may stay out of this auction now.



http://anasci.org/vB/showthread.php?p=256013


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 11, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Man that must be my fault . i'll change the listing. Sorry elvia.
> Been a bit busy. thought that sounded odd 1 bottle tren ace though that would have been too.  By the way this side over here said your flight landed very quickly.. thx   T..



No problem at all. Thanks for sorting that out. I sent 3 vials of 1 brand and 1 vial of a 2nd brand so a bit odd but I had it remaining. Both are top quality though.


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 11, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Ya'll are all looking at the wrong profile I just went through and read all his posts he joined in January and has had interaction in quite a few threads.



But it's wierd when you click on him it takes you to t400 profile.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 11, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> But it's wierd when you click on him it takes you to t400 profile.



Weird doesn't do that for me so idk


----------



## TLopez (Jun 12, 2015)

I was wondering the same thing. But, you can ask AtomAnt. I'm legit. I'm TLopez from IM.  Ask Atom. He will vouche for me.


----------



## TLopez (Jun 12, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Glad to be here - Anabolic Steroids Discussion and Bodybuilding Forum



That is me. Lol

Here's some vids. 

[ame]http://youtu.be/0ONNGY0J1SI[/ame]


----------



## TLopez (Jun 12, 2015)

[ame]http://youtu.be/A_0CkHTd0X4[/ame]


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 12, 2015)

-T- said:


> I was wondering the same thing. But, you can ask AtomAnt. I'm legit. I'm TLopez from IM.  Ask Atom. He will vouche for me.




I am very close with "T" and know him personally. 

He is not LE or any threat to the forum. This guy had stood by my side through thick and thin, we've helped one another with diet and training and when I've felt like my world was caving in "T" was there to listen. I consider him family. We are practically brothers.

And when I click on the profile it dies not take me to t400, this is it from a mobile device:


----------



## TLopez (Jun 12, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> I am very close with "T" and know him personally.
> 
> He is not LE or any threat to the forum. This guy had stood by my side through thick and thin, we've helped one another with diet and training and when I've felt like my world was caving in "T" was there to listen. I consider him family. We are practically brothers.
> 
> And when I click on the profile it dies not take me to t400, this is it from a mobile device:



Thanks lil brother.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 12, 2015)

A friend of atoms is a friend of mine.  Thanks for bidding - t-!


----------



## Elvia1023 (Jun 12, 2015)

You guys worry too much. Don't let a little computer error stop you from bidding. I would bid but don't even have the current bid in my bank account (bad I know). But this needs to be higher for all that stuff. Are we at 300. Come on that's a lot of stuff and a good cause. Keep those bids coming


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 12, 2015)

PSL has stuff in this auction too - so at least bid to get that stuff.    AFAIK, everything is sent to AnaSCI anyway and then sent to the winner - but I could be wrong about that.


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 12, 2015)

cybrsage said:


> PSL has stuff in this auction too - so at least bid to get that stuff.    AFAIK, everything is sent to AnaSCI anyway and then sent to the winner - but I could be wrong about that.



All donations are collected and will be ready to ship with the exception of store credit.  That of course will be between the winner and the sponsor.  There should be absolutely no worries about receiving the winnings.  Bid on my brothers!


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 12, 2015)

Keep the auction going brothers...
Admin may want to check on the profile snafu.  It is still showing a different user.


----------



## JJ (Jun 12, 2015)

Why is there hesitation because of a computer error? Hahah
I would keep on going as well, but I'm a bit dry in the funds department at the moment... This auction especially is a boatload of goodness. Keep it going! One more day!


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 12, 2015)

Missed that one been busy. All is well  Thx, turbobusa........


----------



## Manticore (Jun 13, 2015)

Why is this still only at 300? No bids in days.  I'll go 310.  That's alot of stuff guys, bid higher.


----------



## jigga (Jun 13, 2015)

I bid 320


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 13, 2015)

So it looks like Manticore won this auction and turbobusa won the other. Enjoy the goodies guys.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 13, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Admin may want to check on the profile snafu.  It is still showing a different user.



Can you direct me to what/who you are referring to? We have been having some site glitches and have had some tech guys working on things the past week to correct them but it seems as soon as one thing is fixed it sets off something else?:banghead:


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 13, 2015)

Phoenixk2 said:


> Yep, it seems fishy to me, I may stay out of this auction now.



This post doesn't even make any sense?

Because when you click on a member's username and are directed to a older user's name then that has any baring on whether or not you bid on an auction, why?

You will find this type of glitch on all vbulletin forums (ask Big A, Dante, Skip or anyone else that has ever/does own a vb license). For some reason it has to do with using symbols/numbers when creating the username? The database logs an error and will bounce to the oldest username when in the profile search. Some times if the member complains that he is seeing a different username when checking his own profile we will remove the old member if they are inactive or just change the user's name to a variation.

These are computer systems, they glitch, that's what they do! Stating that it seems "fishy" is just nonsense because you can clearly see that there are two different members (the one posting and the older inactive member that the redirect is going to).


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 13, 2015)

I have changed his username to TLopez, the same as he has on IM. 

Atomant, can you inform him that next time he logs in to use that username with his password?

Hopefully that ends the "fishy" nonsense


----------



## Phoenixk2 (Jun 13, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> This post doesn't even make any sense?
> 
> Because when you click on a member's username and are directed to a older user's name then that has any baring on whether or not you bid on an auction, why?
> 
> ...



Well it was the first time it ever happened to me...my bad.


----------



## rAJJIN (Jun 13, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> This post doesn't even make any sense?
> 
> Because when you click on a member's username and are directed to a older user's name then that has any baring on whether or not you bid on an auction, why?
> 
> ...



you remember -Z- at promuscle.
well when you click to send him a PM. it goes to another user.
Just like you said, a glitch in the Vbulletin I imagine.


----------



## Manticore (Jun 13, 2015)

Ok, so is this over now or is it going another week?  I'm fine either way, just want to know.


----------



## squatster (Jun 14, 2015)

Should we bid or not bid- that is the question I guess


----------



## AnaSCI (Jun 14, 2015)

Manticore said:


> Ok, so is this over now or is it going another week?  I'm fine either way, just want to know.





squatster said:


> Should we bid or not bid- that is the question



We are going to go another week on it. I will be sending out a mass mailing in the morning. Bidding can continue.


----------



## squatster (Jun 14, 2015)

Come on guys


----------



## squatster (Jun 14, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> We are going to go another week on it. I will be sending out a mass mailing in the morning. Bidding can continue.



Cool - sounds great
Come on guys


----------



## Manticore (Jun 14, 2015)

325


----------



## MightyJohn (Jun 14, 2015)

25 norma test E 
20ml trestolone 
2 tren A... added
100 t-3 tabs and 100 clen 
1cialis added
1viagra added
1 clen added
2 ipamorelin 5000 mcg added
1 acvr2b(ace331)added
1follistatin344 1000mcg added
5 EQ
3 elite fts shirts
2 test cyps
$150 psl products

All that for $375??? SICK


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 14, 2015)

AnaSCI said:


> I have changed his username to TLopez, the same as he has on IM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Anasci, as a forum, is such a tight, well run community. On other forums, something like this might happen and members truly flip shit. Here, it is dealt with appropriately...

I love Anasci


----------



## TLopez (Jun 14, 2015)

400 

If I'm ok to bid. Lol


----------



## bbecker227 (Jun 14, 2015)

$420$


----------



## chrisr116 (Jun 14, 2015)

AtomAnt said:


> Anasci, as a forum, is such a tight, well run community. On other forums, something like this might happen and members truly flip shit. Here, it is dealt with appropriately...
> 
> I love Anasci



That's exactly why I am here also.  Too much uncontrolled Tren rage with young guys on most other forums...or dumbass rage.  lol


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 14, 2015)

I did not win the powerball - so I still cannot bid.  Lets hope I win this week and can take this all home!


----------



## Manticore (Jun 14, 2015)

Whoever wins can just sell me the trestolone lol.  That's all I really wanted out of this, can't really afford to bid any higher now.


----------



## squatster (Jun 14, 2015)

$450
My wife will be kicking my ass so don't let me will guys


----------



## TLopez (Jun 15, 2015)

460


----------



## JJ (Jun 15, 2015)

Was wondering where the auctions went, they were gone from the source board!

It's great to see the numbers climb! Still, $460 is a hell of a deal for all that stuff! Anyone want to take it from TL?


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 15, 2015)

TLopez said:


> 460



You really want those goods so you can kick my ass in a powerlifting meet LOL  

Thanks for bidding big bro...


----------



## TLopez (Jun 16, 2015)

Looks like this is all mine. Lol


----------



## AtomAnt (Jun 16, 2015)

TLopez said:


> Looks like this is all mine. Lol



Lucky dog


----------



## Manticore (Jun 16, 2015)

TLopez sell me that Trestolone


----------



## TLopez (Jun 17, 2015)

Manticore said:


> TLopez sell me that Trestolone



Absolutely. It costs 465. Lmao


----------



## Manticore (Jun 17, 2015)

TLopez said:


> Absolutely. It costs 465. Lmao



lol...well nvm then 

I was only bidding to help out and cause I have never used trestolone and a few friends really love the stuff.  It got really difficult to find all of a sudden.


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 18, 2015)

$500   now this is in auction winning territory..   I'm just like you guys in ways, 
kids grand kids foster kids with momma taking their check ,needy friends 1 wife 2 ex wives etc etc...
So Tlopez the only one using hcg clomid and or triptorelin?
lol,,,,T


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 18, 2015)

Love them Normas! $485


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 18, 2015)

Damn it, I really wish I had more money.  This is a steal at this price, guys!  Someone step up and bid more.  Remember, since you get PSL store credit, you can mentally subtract that from your bid since it is like being handed money for a future purchase.  Everyone here will be making future purchases anyway.


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 20, 2015)

Hey pride holler about auction win... Thx T


----------



## PRIDE (Jun 20, 2015)

turbobusa said:


> Hey pride holler about auction win... Thx T



Posted a thread in the Mod forum.

I will make it an even $950 for both auction wins. I will also turn over the PSL and M4B store credits to be used for a new contest for July.


----------



## turbobusa (Jun 21, 2015)

Pride wins both @935 combined. Call it 900 . I'll throw the change in. 
Very cool . Everyone enjoy fathers day and family. 
We''ll get this taken care of after the weekend.
 Congrats on the wins and just pm me after the weekend. 
I'll post up a list of the much appreciated help from individuals and the great sponsors and sources . Thumbs up to all of you.... Thanks , T..........


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 22, 2015)

Congrats!!!


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 22, 2015)

PRIDE said:


> Posted a thread in the Mod forum.
> 
> I will make it an even $950 for both auction wins. I will also turn over the PSL and M4B store credits to be used for a new contest for July.



That is awesome of you to do that for another contest!  That is what makes this place so amazing.


----------

